# Solved: How to preserve Iphone files



## FtWrth

I have Dan Rather app for my iPhone 3GS that saves his programs on my iPhone. Trouble is, they are big files and my iPhone is almost filled up. I want to keep the shows for later viewing, but I don't know how to save them before deleting them from my iPhone. Any help? Thanks!


----------



## Cheeseball81

This is an app? I checked on my iPhone and iTunes, I didn't see any app for him. Is it maybe podcasts or audiobooks?


----------



## FtWrth

Sorry, it is not an app. It is a TV Show (Dan Rather Reports). I'm up to 14 episodes and my iphone is about ready to rebel! Thanks. Mike


----------



## Cheeseball81

Was this paid for? I am wondering if you could sync the reports to iTunes and it would save them.


----------



## FtWrth

Yes, it was a purchased series. It is on iTunes. If I delete the files from my phone, I am given the option at the next sync to either have them on both the computer and the phone, or to delete it entirely.


----------



## Drabdr

Cheeseball81 said:


> Was this paid for? I am wondering if you could sync the reports to iTunes and it would save them.


:up: If they are purchased through Itunes, I believe Itunes retains all purchases. If they were purchased from the mobile device (and not on Itunes on the computer), then you would need to sync to the computer to place those purchases there.


----------



## Drabdr

FtWrth said:


> Yes, it was a purchased series. It is on iTunes. If I delete the files from my phone, I am given the option at the next sync to either have them on both the computer and the phone, or to delete it entirely.


If you have already "synced" them to your Itunes computer and they are stored, then perform a custom sync, and deselect those particular episodes. Using the memory Color Bar, you can see how much storage space you have to work with, depending on what you choose to sync.


----------



## FtWrth

Thanks a million. It is exactly like I need it now.


----------



## Drabdr

Thanks much for checking back in and marking your thread solved.


----------

